# Cast N' Blast



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

Folks the prices are getting right. There are still a few 08's left on the lot. they aree going for biggggg discounts. Some boats, motors and trailers are below dealer cost!!

*Aluminum SeaArk Cast N' Blast - $4162.56*

*Motor choice: *

*YAMAHA F20ELH (electric,long shaft, tiller handle) $2,708.56*

*or*

*Evinrude E40DTL (electric,long shaft, tiller handle) $4,324.88*

*Trailer:**Magic Tilt Trailer $950.00*



*Call Wills Marine 850 432 2383 or come on down to 1200 Barrancas Ave, downtown Pensacola and tell us a fish tale!!*










*







*


----------

